# Recreating Calth



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi guys, I've been planning collecting some HH legions for a while now - I already have about 2000pts of Ultramarines and I would like some Word Bearers and World Eaters to create a Calth/Ultramar war theme. My Ultramrines Army consists of;
sicaran battletank
2 praetors
5 mkII tactical marines
5 mkVI tactical marines
5 mkIV assault marines
5 Cataphracti terminators
Roboute Guilliman
And finally a WIP scratch build of a Fellblade

So, bearing in mind I'm a fan of HH fluff and characters like Argel Tal, Delvarus and Angron, what should I get to match my Ultramarines force in the style of each respective Legion - I'm guessing the world Eaters would be all about assault but I'm not sure - please feel free to give me your thoughts on what I should consider.


----------



## alt-f4 (May 18, 2015)

Forge World seems to be the key for the Word Bearers during the Shadow Crusade. They have a lot of specific models and rules : no Argel Tal (yet ?), unfortunately, but Erebus, Kor Phaeron, Zardu Layak, Gal Vorbak, Mhara Gal Tainted Dreadnought, the Ashen Circle (even if those are somehow prior to these events), Lorgar and upgrade packs for the common Marines.

World Eaters models are fewer, but there is a pretty Rampagers squad, Angron, Kharn and Contemptor Dreadnought (alongside conversion bits too).

Is it mainly for modelling or playing ? With 40K or 30K rules for the latter ?

What I remember from the books are Possessed Word Bearers (the Vakrah Jal lead by Argel Tal) on the front line with (a lot of) World Eaters disorganised assault troops, supported by Land Raiders (decorated with Ultramarines bodies, not all of them dead yet) and Litanies, Rhinos and Dreadnoughts.

Diabolists (including Erebus) and cultists were on Calth. A few Daemons would therefore not be off topic, I guess.


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

Hmmm yes Cultists could help set the tone, I would like the Legionsto play a versatile role. I.E. I can play them as something like CSM in 40k games and still play 30k games too. I collect models primarily because of their appearance and how I can imagine painting them, secondly if they will be effective in games- I often do the 'oooh shiny' thing and get attached to a model in the word bearers that might be a little unnecasary, for example I love the Bloodslaves that protect Zardu Layak as they would make a great addition to the Gal Vorbak but hate Zardu himself and think little more of the model itself


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

Argel Tal by me


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

Delvarus by me


----------



## alt-f4 (May 18, 2015)

DelvarusThePitFighter said:


> Argel Tal by me


Very good work !

I'm curious about how you would represent Xaphen after you have read "The First Heretic"


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

Xaphen huh? hmmm


----------



## milothegay (Jan 31, 2017)

I necroed a thread with my first post to be a asshole...so a mod changed this.


----------

